# Revelation Conference



## Robin (Apr 3, 2007)

The lecture CD's for "Making Sense of the book of Revelation" conference are now available via Christ Reformed Church, Reverend Kim Riddlebarger.

http://christreformedinfo.squarespace.com/mp3s-and-real-audio-of-academy/ (Lectures may be purchased as single discs, too.)

I'm going through them now...they are absolutely breathtaking!!!

Any Christian-soul, either confused about or opposed to the amillenarian view should find exceeding clarity and edification from this source. Any believer neglectful or minimizing the point of eschatology having an essential impact on the strength of faith and practice will be illumined.

There is a reason why Scripture promises a "blessing" to those who take to heart the words of this Book!!

Finally, these lectures are thoroughly toxic towards unbelief. Thank God, the Biblical explanation of eschatology has finally made it to the streets!!!

Don't be "Left Behind" and get onboard with this class!!!

BE edified.

Robin


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya I was able to be there and it was really good. G.K. Beale is simply a great scholar. They guy is sharp!!! I really liked Baugh's contribution as well. The conference was long, but it was really good!


----------



## KMK (Apr 3, 2007)

Robin said:


> The lecture CD's for "Making Sense of the book of Revelation" conference are now available via Christ Reformed Church, Reverend Kim Riddlebarger.
> 
> http://christreformedinfo.squarespace.com/mp3s-and-real-audio-of-academy/ (Lectures may be purchased as single discs, too.)



Al I see is the Q and A. Are the actual sermons available? I wanted to go and am very interested in hearing it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 4, 2007)

The place to order is here.


----------



## Scott (Apr 4, 2007)

The place to order is here.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2007)

KMK said:


> Al I see is the Q and A. Are the actual sermons available? I wanted to go and am very interested in hearing it.



The entire lectures are all on disc. 

Without hesitation, this information will "rock your world" view! 

Comforting; heartening; awesome; powerful; majestic; endearing; edifying.....

As an aside, Reverend Riddlebarger formerly preached (for many months) in-depth, on the entire Book of Revelation. The CD's, Mp3's and written transcripts are on Christ Reformed Church's website. See here & scroll down:

http://www.christreformed.org/resources/index.shtml?main


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks


----------

